# Panasonic NV-GS150 DV Camera MAC  OSX 10.5 Support



## shahin (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Panasonic NV-GS150 DV Digital Video Camera which i would like to use with iMovie.

My camera did not come with any software for MAC.
How do i go about setting up my iMac so that i can use my video camera on my mac.

Do i need any drivers?
Do i need any other software?

Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## patrickl (Dec 23, 2007)

Doesn't iMovie recognise the camera? It can usually import video direct from most video cameras without a problem.

Panasonic usually supply a Mac program called Imagemixer 3 for Panasonic which can import movies from a DV camera (they use the .VRO format, I think), convert to mpeg and do a little basic editing. I'd check the CD that came with the camera.

http://www.pixela.co.jp/oem/panasonic/e/imagemixer3_me_panasonic/index.html


----------



## shahin (Dec 23, 2007)

thanx for the help, i have come right with it.


----------

